# 1989 240SX with a engine swap help needed please



## Bullet240 (Sep 27, 2010)

i recently bought a 1989 240SX that has an engine out of a 96 Nissan pickup i dont know what model but it wont idle at all


----------



## Bullet240 (Sep 27, 2010)

I recently bought a 1989 240SX with a swapped engine from a 96 Nissan pickup. The radiator in the car was out of the truck and was too big the intake was busted so im in the proccess of replacing them now, but even with everything in place it wont idle right you have to hold the gas to keep the engine alive can some one offer any help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the intake was busted, it may have caused a major vacuum leak which would give you idle problems. Spark plugs may be dirty. Does the engine run OK at higher RPMs?


----------

